# Grave's disease



## Alicia (Oct 2, 2009)

I was just told I have grave's. My doctor said I need RAI, Meds, or removal. If I pick meds she said I can only take them for a maxium of 18 month. 
I have been reading on this forum that other people have been taking meds for much longer then 18 months... 
If you read this and have been taking meds to control hyperthyroidism/graves for more than 18 months I would love to hear from you.
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia said:


> I was just told I have grave's. My doctor said I need RAI, Meds, or removal. If I pick meds she said I can only take them for a maxium of 18 month.
> I have been reading on this forum that other people have been taking meds for much longer then 18 months...
> If you read this and have been taking meds to control hyperthyroidism/graves for more than 18 months I would love to hear from you.
> Thanks


Welcome to our lovely little board.

Your doc told you correctly; long term use of antithyroid meds damage the liver. However, I will comment that taking the meds does give you time to think about the next step.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Welcome to our lovely little board.
> 
> Your doc told you correctly; long term use of antithyroid meds damage the liver. However, I will comment that taking the meds does give you time to think about the next step.


Alica, hope you are doing well. What have you decided to do. If you are around, drop us a note. Just wondering how you are doing.


----------

